# Anyone Been HighRisk For Downs But Refused Amnio??



## Jelly_Tot

At 16 weeks i got my blood results back and was told i was high risk for downs 1 in 210 chance.

We refused the amnio because of risk of miscarriage i know its like 1% chance but i have a history of 5 miscarriages so that risk was too high for me.

We got a detailed scan at 16 weeks and then again at 21 weeks so thry could check heart/brain function/blood flow/ measurements and the babys face.

Nothing was said too us after the scans about if anythign was picked up or if everything was okay

I was just wondering if our LO did have downs would they of spotted things on the scan like in the brain and the face ect? and if they did would they have said too us??

Really worried about this so any advice welcomed! :hugs:


----------



## Eve

I have no experience in that hun, sorry but did refuse any testing like amniocentesis early in pregnancy due to the risk of miscarriage. Sure hope you find the help and advice you are looking for though! I have to have an amnio at 36 weeks to check for lung maturity due to having to have our little girl early from past complications and I mentioned the risk of miscarriage to the specialist and said it causes miscarriage due to causing pre-term labor, so if you wished to have an amnio done later on, and when baby would have a real good chance of survival it wouldn't be so bad, as baby can survive if by chance it did cause pre-term labor. 

You would think they would mention something if they had seen it during your scans but I am not too sure. I see my specialist again on Thursday (high risk specialist) and maybe I can mention something to her about downs and the physical signs during ultrasound etc...


----------



## Jelly_Tot

baby_maybe_825 said:


> I have no experience in that hun, sorry but did refuse any testing like amniocentesis early in pregnancy due to the risk of miscarriage. Sure hope you find the help and advice you are looking for though! I have to have an amnio at 36 weeks to check for lung maturity due to having to have our little girl early from past complications and I mentioned the risk of miscarriage to the specialist and said it causes miscarriage due to causing pre-term labor, so if you wished to have an amnio done later on, and when baby would have a real good chance of survival it wouldn't be so bad, as baby can survive if by chance it did cause pre-term labor.
> 
> You would think they would mention something if they had seen it during your scans but I am not too sure. I see my specialist again on Thursday (high risk specialist) and maybe I can mention something to her about downs and the physical signs during ultrasound etc...



I don't think we get offered another chance for an amnio here (they didn't say anything anyway) 

I was thinking if they did pick anything up they might have said to us but i am not very sure on how they deal with these things as my last pregnancy was low risk.

Yeah that would be brilliant if you can, i dont see a midwife until the 22nd so can't ask them until then xx


----------



## Sara123

Congrats on your pregnancy. My baby was high-risk for birth defects (not Down's) because of a medication I had taken before I realized that I was pregnant, and the doctor offered all sorts of tests including amnio. I refused for the same reason you did, it wasn't worth the risk of miscarriage for me. I did have special detailed ultrasounds and blood tests because they were non-invasive and risk-free, and my baby was born very healthy...I kept reminding myself to remember that what may seem like high-risk is still a very small chance, there was a 1% chance my baby was going to have spina bifida but I kept reminding myself that that meant there was a 99% chance that he wouldn't...and he didn't.


----------



## Jelly_Tot

Sara123 said:


> Congrats on your pregnancy. My baby was high-risk for birth defects (not Down's) because of a medication I had taken before I realized that I was pregnant, and the doctor offered all sorts of tests including amnio. I refused for the same reason you did, it wasn't worth the risk of miscarriage for me. I did have special detailed ultrasounds and blood tests because they were non-invasive and risk-free, and my baby was born very healthy...I kept reminding myself to remember that what may seem like high-risk is still a very small chance, there was a 1% chance my baby was going to have spina bifida but I kept reminding myself that that meant there was a 99% chance that he wouldn't...and he didn't.



yeah i guess i have to remember that even though i am high risk its a 1 in 210 chance i guess it would be worse if it was 1 in 3 chance, And as the midwife says even if you come back low risk there is still a chance there.

I just wish they would have told us stuff at the end of both scans


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

Hi Jelly-Tot... I am neurotic and have had four scans (the latter three having been completed by a consultant). I constantly asked him if everything was okay, throughout each of the checks, and he turned round and said "Rebecca, if something was wrong and I held that information from you, you could take me to the General Medical Council". They are obliged to tell you, whether you want to hear it or not. So i'd say in terms of your scan, no info is good info! x x x


----------



## Jelly_Tot

Becky_Mummy2B said:


> Hi Jelly-Tot... I am neurotic and have had four scans (the latter three having been completed by a consultant). I constantly asked him if everything was okay, throughout each of the checks, and he turned round and said "Rebecca, if something was wrong and I held that information for you, you could take me to the General Medical Council". They are obliged to tell you, whether you want to hear it or not. So i'd say in terms of your scan, no info is good info! x x x

Thanks hun xx


----------



## Eve

Jelly_Tot said:


> baby_maybe_825 said:
> 
> 
> I have no experience in that hun, sorry but did refuse any testing like amniocentesis early in pregnancy due to the risk of miscarriage. Sure hope you find the help and advice you are looking for though! I have to have an amnio at 36 weeks to check for lung maturity due to having to have our little girl early from past complications and I mentioned the risk of miscarriage to the specialist and said it causes miscarriage due to causing pre-term labor, so if you wished to have an amnio done later on, and when baby would have a real good chance of survival it wouldn't be so bad, as baby can survive if by chance it did cause pre-term labor.
> 
> You would think they would mention something if they had seen it during your scans but I am not too sure. I see my specialist again on Thursday (high risk specialist) and maybe I can mention something to her about downs and the physical signs during ultrasound etc...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we get offered another chance for an amnio here (they didn't say anything anyway)
> 
> I was thinking if they did pick anything up they might have said to us but i am not very sure on how they deal with these things as my last pregnancy was low risk.
> 
> Yeah that would be brilliant if you can, i dont see a midwife until the 22nd so can't ask them until then xxClick to expand...

I am not sure either as I haven't been high risk for birth defects or disorders but I will check with my specialist on Thursday and see what she has to say :) Just maybe send me a private msg Wednesday night to remind me, lol... pregnancy brain and all!


----------



## Szaffi

Hi!

We are also in high risk for DS and refused amnio. I had two detailed scans, and no other indication was seen. Both times however, the doctors said that it doesn't mean that you can't have a baby with DS. Sometimes, there is just no sign on the ultrasound.

I've been worrying about it quite a lot, though I keep telling myself that we're in the 99.4%... Do you know what your specific number was? Was it based only on the blood test or did they take into account the nucheal translucency?


----------



## chocaholic

I was given 1:41 chance, just because of my age but didn't want to risk amnio either. It's your choice and so long as you are happy with it, it's the right one. The way I look at it, it's less than 3 in every 100, I can live with thoses odds. Good luck xx


----------



## Jelly_Tot

Szaffi said:


> Hi!
> 
> We are also in high risk for DS and refused amnio. I had two detailed scans, and no other indication was seen. Both times however, the doctors said that it doesn't mean that you can't have a baby with DS. Sometimes, there is just no sign on the ultrasound.
> 
> I've been worrying about it quite a lot, though I keep telling myself that we're in the 99.4%... Do you know what your specific number was? Was it based only on the blood test or did they take into account the nucheal translucency?

We have a 1 in 210 chance,

It was just the blood results and obviously my age and that i am a smoker and all the usual things they take into account to get the result xx


----------



## Szaffi

I wouldn't worry then too much. Normally a "clear" ultrasound makes your chances twice as good - so something like 1:420. Our first test was 1:159, which got reduced to 1:232 on account of the clear ultrasound. I repeated the blood-test, and the second time, it was 1 : 450 - tells me how unreliable the screening is. 

We decided that we'll live with those odds, and see what happens, as we wouldn't have terminated anyways, even in case of DS. Now that my due date is getting nearer, I'm getting again a bit anxious, but I guess it is part of the job description...


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

there are no guarantees in life either way... the tests (other than the amnio) are predictors, not diagnostic tests, so chances are, you'll be absolutely fine! not that that makes worrying any less. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## surprise no5

This happened to me in 2007, my 16 week bloods came back as 1:150 so I was immediately offered an amnio which i refused. For me the risk of mc was still higher than the risk of ds, I looked at it as that was still only a 0.5% chance that anything was wrong. I mentioned my result to the sonographer when I went for my 20 week scan so she had a look for what she called 'soft markers'. These are things like head shape, femur length, nose, thumbs, heart and brain. She said all these things looked normal so my risk was much lower - she did ensure she pointed out that there WAS still a chance of ds though. It all turned out well for me, Lockie was born on 17th June 2007, very healthy and lively :) I don't regret turning down the amnio at all and due to knowing there was a higher risk of ds I read lots of info etc to be prepared just incase. I think if my risk had been very high (1:5 for example) I may have decided to go ahead, am just hoping results come back ok this time xx


----------



## Aidedhoney

surprise no5 said:


> This happened to me in 2007, my 16 week bloods came back as 1:150 so I was immediately offered an amnio which i refused. For me the risk of mc was still higher than the risk of ds, I looked at it as that was still only a 0.5% chance that anything was wrong. I mentioned my result to the sonographer when I went for my 20 week scan so she had a look for what she called 'soft markers'. These are things like head shape, femur length, nose, thumbs, heart and brain. She said all these things looked normal so my risk was much lower - she did ensure she pointed out that there WAS still a chance of ds though. It all turned out well for me, Lockie was born on 17th June 2007, very healthy and lively :) I don't regret turning down the amnio at all and due to knowing there was a higher risk of ds I read lots of info etc to be prepared just incase. I think if my risk had been very high (1:5 for example) I may have decided to go ahead, am just hoping results come back ok this time xx


Surprise no5 is right, i had an amnio(not for downs) and they look for soft markers, these range from the presence of a nasal bone to golf balls on the heart.
I am sure if any of these were seen at your scan you would have been informed.
Wishing you well xxx


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hi there,

I think I hold the record for the scariest Downs score so far on B&B - after blood tests, I was rated at *1 in 5*. We still refused the amnio, taking the positive attitude of having a 4 in 5 chance of a baby without Downs, and being prepared to love the baby regardless. Andrew was born extremely prem, but is confirmed as having no chromosome disorder.

I had many u/sound scans due to IUGR, and the consultant did check for soft markers for Downs because of my score. The only marker he found (other than small size) was a short Femur Length. However, through his research clinic he has found that many of the IUGR babies have demonstrated a short FL with no Downs, and he's actually going to document back that FL & Downs shouldn't necessarily be linked in IUGR babies.


----------



## chocaholic

Marleysgirl said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I think I hold the record for the scariest Downs score so far on B&B - after blood tests, I was rated at *1 in 5*. We still refused the amnio, taking the positive attitude of having a 4 in 5 chance of a baby without Downs, and being prepared to love the baby regardless. Andrew was born extremely prem, but is confirmed as having no chromosome disorder.
> 
> I had many u/sound scans due to IUGR, and the consultant did check for soft markers for Downs because of my score. The only marker he found (other than small size) was a short Femur Length. However, through his research clinic he has found that many of the IUGR babies have demonstrated a short FL with no Downs, and he's actually going to document back that FL & Downs shouldn't be linked in IUGR babies.

Glad to hear Andrew was born fit and well. Do you happen to know what constitutes a short femur length? And sorry to sound ignorant but what is IUGR?

Thanks xx


----------



## Marleysgirl

chocaholic said:


> Glad to hear Andrew was born fit and well. Do you happen to know what constitutes a short femur length? And sorry to sound ignorant but what is IUGR?

Ah well, there's a question. There are probably tables on t'internet that give the average FL for gestational week, but that is on the presumption of an average growth baby! I would say, in reassurance, that if it had been noted at the time of your scan, it would have been mentioned, along with another offer of an amnio. (They kept offering them to me right up to birth!)

IUGR = intra uterine growth disorder. Posh name for small for gestational age.


----------



## nellis10

Hi Hunnie!

With my first I did the tests and got a 1 in 95 chance of down's. It devastated us, but we decided against going for Amnio, and although the rest of the pregnancy was tinged with worry about the possibility, we had a very healthy boy who is now a 5yr old cheeky monkey! :hugs:


----------



## blackthickpea

i was sent for my quad test at 15 weeksconfirmed gestational age by ultrasound. at the lab the tech used my LMP date which I advised her not to use cause it would put me at 21.6 weeks when was actually 15. i have very irregular periods due to polycystic ovaries anyway the test came back positive for downs. My doc is being an ass about it. I was told that it came back positive because of the wrong gestational age. i did 2 anomally scans at 20weeks by different specialist but they both came back normal. What do you ladies think? i live in the caribbean and we donot have expertise like the states, united kingdom or Canada. ladies please let me know what you all think. thanksI am so worried I am now 33 weeks


----------



## Jelly_Tot

blackthickpea said:


> i was sent for my quad test at 15 weeksconfirmed gestational age by ultrasound. at the lab the tech used my LMP date which I advised her not to use cause it would put me at 21.6 weeks when was actually 15. i have very irregular periods due to polycystic ovaries anyway the test came back positive for downs. My doc is being an ass about it. I was told that it came back positive because of the wrong gestational age. i did 2 anomally scans at 20weeks by different specialist but they both came back normal. What do you ladies think? i live in the caribbean and we donot have expertise like the states, united kingdom or Canada. ladies please let me know what you all think. thanksI am so worried I am now 33 weeks



Like you said its prob because of them using the LMP date instead of gestational date they never listen to mums always think we dont know anything at all xx


----------



## overcomer79

I was criticized when I had my first tri screening about off hand refusing having an amnio done. I really don't mean to scare anyone, but I lost a cousin because the person doing the amnio was not paying attention and stuck the needle in his lung :cry:. 

The people asked me and kept questioning me aobut it and I said absolutely NOT!!!!! The only reason I wanted the first tri screening is because it was non invasive and could tell me how to mentally prepare for possibilities. That is perfectly OK. 

Later, I got criticized by my MIL about not having it done to determine if James inherited Albinism or not. With the comment "I just want James to be able to see". OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I went off on her!!!! I can "see"...just can't drive a car...BIG LOSE!!! I have a master's in chemistry so I don't have ANYTHING to prove. I also told her that it wasn't worth losing the life of my baby boy due to stupid insecurities. 

I am now sitting here watching my six week old health beautiful baby boy playing on his stomach. And 1:210 chance is only like .5 percent chance that he will have DS so that is 99.5 that he won't!!! Good luck and hugs...I'm not going to tell you not to worry because I know that is IMPOSSIBLE!!!! I am sure you will be the best mother with the baby that you get :).


----------



## Szaffi

Blackthickpea, I also think that the test was seriously flawed if they used the LMP, as the hormon level changes every week, so it is essential that they get the week right. I think my first test result was also due to the fact that the doctor told me to go on the absolutely earliest day possible. It is impossible not to worry, but try not to let this ruin your pregnancy. I have worried so much about it, and it made bonding with my LO near impossbile.


----------



## Jelly_Tot

overcomer79 said:


> I was criticized when I had my first tri screening about off hand refusing having an amnio done. I really don't mean to scare anyone, but I lost a cousin because the person doing the amnio was not paying attention and stuck the needle in his lung :cry:.
> 
> The people asked me and kept questioning me aobut it and I said absolutely NOT!!!!! The only reason I wanted the first tri screening is because it was non invasive and could tell me how to mentally prepare for possibilities. That is perfectly OK.
> 
> Later, I got criticized by my MIL about not having it done to determine if James inherited Albinism or not. With the comment "I just want James to be able to see". OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I went off on her!!!! I can "see"...just can't drive a car...BIG LOSE!!! I have a master's in chemistry so I don't have ANYTHING to prove. I also told her that it wasn't worth losing the life of my baby boy due to stupid insecurities.
> 
> I am now sitting here watching my six week old health beautiful baby boy playing on his stomach. And 1:210 chance is only like .5 percent chance that he will have DS so that is 99.5 that he won't!!! Good luck and hugs...I'm not going to tell you not to worry because I know that is IMPOSSIBLE!!!! I am sure you will be the best mother with the baby that you get :).

Yeah thats why i didnt want the amnio cause you have the regular 1% chance of miscariage but as you have stated, other things can go horribly wrong too and it was just not worth the risk for me because no matter the results i wouldnt terminate anyway.

I cant believe your MIL is so nasty! (although mines is like that too lol)
What would it have mattered if he did inherit it? knowing wouldnt change it or make him not have it

And not everyone wants to drive anyway! i dont ever want to drive i dont see how that is a big thing in life anyway, god did give us legs (and bus's/trains/taxi's/cabs lol

:hugs:


----------



## blackthickpea

szaffi ty but i worry all the time did yr test come back positive for dsydrome


----------



## Szaffi

My first bloodtest was screen-positive (1: 159) chance at 14+6 wks (though it was treated as a 15 wks test), my second bloodtest was 1:418, so screen negative at 17 wks. I did two detailed scans at 17 wks and at 22 wks, all came back clear, with no soft markers or any visible abnormalities. Also the nucheal translusency test at wk 10+4 was normal. 

Based on all of this, we refused the amnio. But of course, I won't know it for sure until I deliver the baby. After lots of crying, OH and I decided that if we'll get a baby with DS, we'll do our best, just as we would if our baby had any other type of abnormality, for which there are no tests (autism, cerebral palsy, etc...).


----------



## Arielle

if everything is fine in the ultrasound.. I wouldnt do it... If they did find out the baby had Downs, its not like they can cure it. And the chances would have to be a little higher for me, more like 1 out 5, backed up by a nuchal fold defect. I personally wouldnt chance it.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi! I went thru the exact same thing when i was pregnant with my son, Jayden. I had the quad screen and it came back that he was at-risk for Down Syndrome... they said he had a 1:17 chance of having it! However, the test often has false positives for whatever reason. So... i had to have level 2 ultrasounds done by a specialist bc i also refused the amnio. The amnio is the only way to know for sure if your baby has DS... the u/s only looks for markers of DS but even if a child has markers, he may not really have it... and even if he has no markers, he may still have it. I wasn't willing to risk having the amnio though bc i was worried of it causing a miscarriage. I was heartbroken & devastated at the thought that my baby may have DS but i loved him and wanted him safely in my arms, regardless, so i did not want to risk a miscarriage. I figured no matter what, i would know for sure at birth! There were no DS markers in any of my ultrasounds... they look at the face, the bridge of the nose, heart, femur bones, shorter limbs, low birth weight, and low muscle tone. The specialist who did my ultrasounds explained every single thing to me as she was checking the baby during the u/s's. She walked me thru her whole exam of the baby so i knew exactly what was going on. Definately don't hesitate to ask questions while they are performing the u/s and call your doctor afterwards to discuss the results. They should be keeping you informed of everything they find and don't find! When my son was born he was beautiful & perfect in every way. He does not have Down Syndrome. I spent my whole pregnancy worried and stressed out for nothing! I wish i had just enjoyed being pregnant, bc no matter what i would have loved my son with all my heart! Anyhow - my advice to you is to enjoy your bump, and your little bean... and pray for the best! If you have any other questions, lemme know! Good luck with everything! :hugs:


----------



## WannaB

With my second child I was offered an amnio, refused one, because of my age, if you can believe it, I was only 30 at the time! How things have changed. Im 41 now and ttc number three after an 11 year gap. Ive been told by the doctor that I will only be referred to a genetic specialist if the indicators point towards DS. I have to admit the thought of DS has weighed heavily on my mind in ttc number 3, but reading these posts has put my mind at ease, well a little at least!:haha: Im classed as a 1 in 95 chance on having one based soley on my age at this time, but am liking the odds more, when put into percentages the odds are on my side! Im still unsure as to whether or not I will take an amnio if it is needed, but at least I know there will be the lovley ladies on bnb to talk through it with me.:hugs:


----------



## blackthickpea

well ty to all the ladies who have answered but i must confess that I am so worried and as the time is drawing closer i am even more worried i pray all the time but i worry tons regardless. as is now I am even scared to go in labour, However i am so thanksful for this site cause i am reassured by most of the women on here i still wish that other women who have gotten positive results for ds but emeded up having healrhyt children should share their experience


----------



## RubyRainbows

blackthickpea said:


> well ty to all the ladies who have answered but i must confess that I am so worried and as the time is drawing closer i am even more worried i pray all the time but i worry tons regardless. as is now I am even scared to go in labour, However i am so thanksful for this site cause i am reassured by most of the women on here i still wish that other women who have gotten positive results for ds but emeded up having healrhyt children should share their experience

:hugs: Try not to worry too much, worry & stress are not good for the baby! Keep praying and thinking positively! I think it sounds very reassuring that the doc feels your positive screen is the result of the wrong gestational calculation. From what the other girls wrote, it sounds like that could def effect the test. I think alot of factors must effect it since there is such a high amount of false positives!! I worried NON-STOP during my pregnancy... and i really, truly wish i had just relaxed & enjoyed it more! I know it's easier said than done! Good luck & please keep us posted on how everything is going!


----------



## sw2129

I didnt have the blood test but on my 20 week scan they found some signs of DS, we refused amnio test because of the risk of MC. We were told we had 1-100 chance he may have it but that dont bother us we have great support around us and will love him just the same. TBH i havent even giving it a second thought, i thought i would be down all the time but have coped really well!! Hope that you will be ok xxxx


----------



## cleopatra

Hi hun, I was in the same situation with 1:214 and decided not to do the amnio as the risk of a down syndrome baby was equal to the risk of miscarriage. I now had my scan at 20 weeks and was told by the specialist that everything looks in order and this scan is generally 97% accurate which was good enough for me. 

So don't worry, if they haven't pointed out anything to you, your baby should be in perfect health. Enjoy the remainder of your pregancy and don't worry


----------



## NathansMommy

I was not supposed to be a high risk for defects because we lost our first one to Trisomy 13.. With my 2nd, he was a 1 in 4 chance of having downs and i was given a 99% chance that this would not happen again from genetics dept.. but they thought again we were going to get through it. I opted for a CVS at 13 wks which didnt get any results and did an amnio at 16 wks for peace of mind. I know what it is like to bury my 3 wk old son and I will be doing the testing again this time around. By the way, my son did turn out alright even though he had the markers for downs.. ie no nasal bone and such. He just had a small nose.. LOL.. Take care and talk to your doctor


----------



## sunshine007

Im so torn about genetic testing. i just turned 39 and its my first pregnancy. It seems there are alot of false positives. I dont know what is better


----------



## cillybean83

i was told that my first born had DS...we didn't have the ultrasound to confirm but they said due to measurements and such they were almost convinced he had it...he was born 100% fine...i sincerely question how accurate ultrasounds are and like you, the risk of an amnio wasn't worth it to me. DS or not, he was my son and I loved him no matter what he came into the world with or without. I'm sure your fine hun!


----------



## Mazmos

Hi Girls,
I am in the same situation. Based on my age alone (37) they gave me a 1:220 chance of downs, but when they checked that against my bloods, my risk increased to 1:120 chance. My bloods were:
AFP 0.59
HCG 1.14
Estirol 0.79
The midwife said the 'perfect' figure for all the above (calculated by a computer programme) should be 1 for each of the hormones. As my AFP and Estirol are lower than 1 and my HCG is higher, this increased my risk.
I have been so worried, but have started trying to think on the positive side, that my risk is less than 1%, and the other 99.2% is on my side, but I still have it in the back of my head that something could go wrong :cry: 
We have also refused the amnio, as don't think we would be able to terminate now (18 + 3) but have been told our 20 week scan will look for soft markers thay may indicate Downs.
There are a lot of maybe's from the midwives so just hope that all is well with my little Bubs 8-[
Maz 18+3 xxx


----------



## SuJo

Hi everyone. Just wanted to share my experience on this topic. I'm 30 and found out on Saturday that the results of my double test show we have a 1:239 chance of the baby having Downs so were booked in to the hospital yesterday to meet the consultant. We had a scan on which everything looked normal but the doctor made sure we understood that the only way to know for sure is to have the amnio so although we were pleased the scan looked fine she said it doesn't change our statistic. Anyway, the staff were lovely and left us alone to make our decision, we were both really emotional but decided not to risk the amnio and to be honest as soon as we decided that I felt like a huge weight had been lifted. We were so happy and excited until all this happened and now we just want to get back to that feeling and enjoy the rest of the pregnancy, hoping for the best but knowing if the baby does have Downs we'll cope and love our little honeymoon baby just the same. The nice news is that we were desperate the find out the sex and now know it's a boy  x


----------



## Szaffi

SoJo, our situation is almost the same. I've worried a lot - in first tri about MC, and in second tri about DS, and I've felt that it made it near impossible to enjoy the pregnancy. I managed to calm down in third tri, when I realised that now we're definitely doing to go ahead, and deal with whatever happens - we should find out soon enough.

I hope you'll manage to get back to enjoying your pregnancy soon


----------



## blackthickpea

it's amazing how many other women are in the same boat as each other thank God for these forums and ladies let,s just pray for each other


----------



## minnesotagal

Hi gals,
I just joined this board. I've been googling and was SO happy to find a conversation about this. Thank you so much for sharing your stories, gals.

I just got the results of my blood test last Monday, and found out I am elevated risk for DS for my age 1:273 (normal would be 1:320 or better). My Level II U/S isn't scheduled until December, and I have been sick with worry.

I truly wish I hadn't done the blood test... it seems like guess work. I'm worried I won't enjoy my pregnancy now... I think about it every day. I know it seems unreasonable, but it is truly upsetting in a way I couldn't have predicted. 

Honestly, I did the blood test because I believed it would come back low risk and would be a source of comfort. 

Because I am a need-to-know gal, we thought about the Amnio, but like many of you said, the risk from Amnio is higher than my risk of having a baby with DS. 

My OH and I agree we will love and care for whatever baby we get, but the not knowing... while knowing "elevated risk" is maddening.

To the other gals going through this too, hang in there! My OH is assuming all is fine - I wish I knew the secret to that approach! :) Any tips?


----------



## Szaffi

Your story is all too familiar... My OH was the same - we made the decision, he did the math and says that the numbers are in our favour. He concentrates on the 99%+, while I keep worrying about the less than 1% chance. My ultrasound eased the worrying somewhat, but I still have had a hard time connecting with my baby, even put off buying anything. 

At around 36 wks, reality started to kick in, and we ran out and bought all the things necessary, as it doesn't matter if baby has DS or not, she will be our baby, and will need the same things as any other babies.

So now she feels more 'real' and I have become less anxious. Try to let yourself connect to the baby and enjoy this time with her, even though it is hard when you get negative news like that. Hope everything goes well on your ultrasound.


----------



## farah

I'm really glad to have found this thread. Got a call from the hospital yesterday and our risk is 1:150. I was so sure it would be fine cos I'm only 25 but now I regret having the test taken. I've been just crying all day yesterday and all morning again. I know there's still 99% chance of baby being fine but just can't help feeling terrified. Feels like the whole joy of being pregnant has been taken away from me. I feel like this is the only thing I can think about.

What did all of you do after you got the results? Did you call the midwife back to talk about it or what? My midwife just said I need to call her if we want the amnio but there's no way we're having it. My 20 week scan is still 3 weeks away and it feels like a long time to wait when I'm feeling like this. So I'm interested to know how everyone else coped? Did you just try not to think about it and try focus on other things until the anomaly scan? Did any of you ask for an earlier scan or get one? 

I regret this stupid test so much!!!! I was so happy and excited before and now I just feel miserable.


----------



## Jelly_Tot

Because i refused the amnio we still got a detailed scan at 16 weeks just to check for any markers for ds so you will prob get one too xx


----------



## Szaffi

Hi farah! That was exactly my risk 1:151. I know how you feel and crying was my first reaction too. I wasn't followed by a midwifew but by a gynecologist. We had an appointment to talk to him, but he was totally unhelpful and kept pushing for an amnio, even though we said that we probably wouldn't terminate the pregnancy anyway. Afterwards, I phoned around, found another doctor for second opinion to check if the test was taken at good times etc. He had me retake the test and the second time around it came back as low risk.

In the meantime I also found a doctor who did private anomaly scans, so I booked one at wk 17 as we decided to go ahead with the amnio if he found something abnormal. It was all clear, so was the 20 wks anomaly scan arranged at the hospital. So we finally didn't do the amnio.

I remember at the time a lot of the girls in the UK said that if you book the amnio, you'll get a level II ultrasound first. So if that's clear, you can still refuse the amnio on the spot, though the hospital will probably push for it. I'd say call your midwife and ask her about this, as well as if you can see a genetic counselor who will explain the test result to you.

Good luck, and try not to get too wrapped up in negative thoughts. Think and talk with your OH on how you'll want to handle the situation. If you won't terminate, there's not much point to doing an amnio. 

Also, I don't know if this is just a result of your blood test, but here in Belgium they do a 'combined' test. Give you a probability based on your age, the triple test result and the nuchal translucency measurement. In my case, sine the NT was normal, I got a 'combined risk' of 1:232 (age didn't help, as I'm 33) which is still high riskm but very much on the border. THe cut-off here is 1:250. So if your NT measurement was ok, you could consider your risk halved, which makes it around 1:300.

:hugs: Try to get some good explanation and also if you're considering amnio, ask about the MC rates for the hospital.


----------



## minnesotagal

I am still waiting for my Level II ultrasound too. The waiting is not easy! I get it on December 1. 

It was very upsetting when I first got the news... something I did that was helpful was I set up a separate appointment with the genetic counselor and she helped alleviate a LOT of my worries. I feel so much relief having someone to talk to, even though I don't have any confirmation either way yet.

This whole process, although horrible and scary at first, has taught me about my capacity (and my OH's capacity) to be ok with the unknown... something that I think we're gonna have to get used to as parents. But, I did cry for a week.

Hope it's getting better for you!


----------



## doddy0402

blackthickpea said:


> i was sent for my quad test at 15 weeksconfirmed gestational age by ultrasound. at the lab the tech used my LMP date which I advised her not to use cause it would put me at 21.6 weeks when was actually 15. i have very irregular periods due to polycystic ovaries anyway the test came back positive for downs. My doc is being an ass about it. I was told that it came back positive because of the wrong gestational age. i did 2 anomally scans at 20weeks by different specialist but they both came back normal. What do you ladies think? i live in the caribbean and we donot have expertise like the states, united kingdom or Canada. ladies please let me know what you all think. thanksI am so worried I am now 33 weeks



Hi just wanted to say that I had the triple test done with my boy when they were saying that I was 16 weeks, but my dating scan had said 13.5weeks, so they used the wrong dates on mine and I got a 1/85 chance of dyl having ds. I was going to have an amnio as I was 20 and scared, and needed to know what the future held, but when they did the ultrasound to check the baby was in the right place to not get in the way of the needle, they noticed that he was small for the dates on my notes, they decided to wait 2 weeks and repeat the triple test which eventually came out at 1/2700. so it does make a HUGE difference whether they have your dates wrong!! please dont worry too much!!x:hugs:


----------



## Szaffi

Just popping in to let you know that we had our baby this Wednesday. She came out all perfect and healthy, no sign of DS. Now in retrospective, all that worrying was for nothing and I am very happy we didn't risk the amnio.

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Mazmos

Szaffi said:


> Just popping in to let you know that we had our baby this Wednesday. She came out all perfect and healthy, no sign of DS. Now in retrospective, all that worrying was for nothing and I am very happy we didn't risk the amnio.
> 
> Good luck to all of you!

Yiiipppeeee Congratulations on your new arrival Hun. I am so pleased for you, and your family.:hugs::hugs:
I know what you mean about the test causing worry for nothing. We too were given a high risk - 1:120, and had a very detailed ultrasound scan - they scanned the heart in extreme detail, as well as the brain, bowels, stomach, kidneys - all of which can show signs of DS - all was perfect and the consultant even commented on what a good scan we had. It really put my mind at rest, and got me back to enjoying every minute of my pregnancy - the way it should be.
They did say a scan pick up EVERYTHING, but at least I know all looks perfect. Only jusyt under 17 weeks until we meet our little Bubs :happydance::happydance:

Maz xxx


----------



## blackthickpea

hi girls I had my son on the 29th November. I was induced using a pill called cytotec (spelling). he weighed 7 1/2 pounds. There are so far no signs of DS remember I had gotten a positive for DS. He was born with a little heart murmur. he is being monitored by the pediatrician but so far he has not been diagnosed with any heart condition. I pray that hye will continue to do well. I know i worried alot about the positive result i got for DS. I would not have made it without you wonderful ladies on here. Thank you very much I will try to put up a pic later I will also continue to pop in here from time to time.


----------



## bek74

My OB has given me the referral to have the scan done, I can't have bloods done as I am carrying twins, so they can't tell which one is which.

I spoke in length to the scan place and they can't tell you if your baby does or doesn't have DS it can only calculate the risk factor based on the amount of fluid behind the neck and the mothers age, how active you are, if you smoke etc etc.

To be honest I don't think much of the test at all, I would have been in a high risk in my 20's when I smoked, didn't eat well etc etc and all my boys are fine.

I will probably be put in high risk now because of my age (36 at scan date) and ex-smoker. I think it is just another thing for us to worry about.

My hubby says get the scan cause it is 3D and he wants to see it, but as for the risk factor I am really not going to pay that much attention to it.

They get FALSE (wrong) results on average every 2 out of 10, so that is disgusting, that is really bad. Not one wrong in every hundred or thousand but 2 in 10. So personally if you REALLY are concerned and you really want to get an accurate result get the amnio test.

This is JMO..

Good luck ladies


----------



## Szaffi

blackthickpea said:


> hi girls I had my son on the 29th November. I was induced using a pill called cytotec (spelling). he weighed 7 1/2 pounds. There are so far no signs of DS remember I had gotten a positive for DS. He was born with a little heart murmur. he is being monitored by the pediatrician but so far he has not been diagnosed with any heart condition. I pray that hye will continue to do well. I know i worried alot about the positive result i got for DS. I would not have made it without you wonderful ladies on here. Thank you very much I will try to put up a pic later I will also continue to pop in here from time to time.

Congrats! This is great news :happydance:


----------



## Deb_baby

I had a 1 in 147 chance with megan, and the fluid behind her neck was over 7mm instead of the normal/average, I think it's 2.4 mm. Refused the amnio as I had already miscarried last year, from then I was put on consultant care and all she did was talk about having an abortion! Got another scan which showed the fluid had went down and there was a nose bone the too. I had 9scans throughout my pregnancy with doc checking for DS, then it was Edwards syndrome and finally a heart problem. I gave birth to a healthy baby with no problems


----------



## myasmumma

my friend was put at high risk for downs and believe me she cried for days! but there is nothing wrong with lily at all she is a healthy and happy 2 year old i wish you all the best


----------



## linzi74

Hello
I was a 1 in 149 risk of down syndrome and my baby did not have it. We decided not to do the amnio as we didn't want to risk a miscarriage and thought what will be will be. In the end I has severe pre-eclampsia and my baby suffered deprivation of oxygen at birth and is severely disabled but he is my beautiful angel boy and I love him very very much. What I am trying to say is if you think you don't care too much about whether your baby will have down syndrome or not then you don't need to do the amnio, just enjoy your pregnancy. If on the other hand you think that you could not have a baby with Down Syndrome then take the amnio.


----------



## louise85

Hello everyone :flower:

I was given a 1:89 risk based on the nuchal measurement alone (I'm 24, there was a present nasal bone and no other problems they could see) I decided to have bloods done for the combined result which came back at 1:270, I then had a letter saying I am now classed as low eisk and no further testing is recommended.

However I'm still undecided about amnio, I have a 16week scan next week so hopefully they'll be able to see more then, does anyone know what happens at this scan?? :hugs:


----------



## rachelrhin0

We didn't have any blood work done in my 1st pregnancy to test for downs. When I had my 18 week u/s I have EVERY.SINGLE soft marker there was for downs. I refused the amnio at that time in fear of causing me to miscarry our daughter. I continued until I was 26 weeks when even more problems were found. By that time we did do the amnio just so my doctor would now how to proceed with my pregnancy.

ETA: our daughter did NOT have Downs.


----------



## crossroads

Sara123 said:


> Congrats on your pregnancy. My baby was high-risk for birth defects (not Down's) because of a medication I had taken before I realized that I was pregnant

Hi. What medication was that? x


----------



## midori1999

Sorry, I am not sure if I am a bit late in replying to this thread. 

I am on my fourth pregnancy, carrying twins, and have refused any testing other than scanning, including the automatically offerred anmio as I already have a child with Downs. 

My third son has Downs (first two are perfectly 'normal') and I had the triple test with him at 16 weeks and it came back low risk. I was 27. I am SO glad I didn't find out as I would have thought all sorts of things, like having a baby with Downs wouldn't be fair to my other children for example, and I am not sure what I would have done. (it was an unplanned and unwanted pregnancy anyway, without knowing about the Downs) In actual fact, having a baby with Downs really isn't that much different to having a baby without Downs. My son is now almost 6 and an absolute delight. 

Although my son has trisomy 21, which is completely random, it does mean I am at slightly higher risk of having a baby with Downs this time, hence the offer of an amnio. My husband is not the father of my other three children, they are from my first marriage, but agrees he would be just a happy if our baby/babies had Downs as if they didn't. It's really not such a big deal.


----------



## khegidio

My genetic screening results came back as a 1 n 47 chance for Downs, and a 1 > 10,000 chance for Trisomy 13 or 18. We have decided to get the amnio test - in fact our appointment is this coming Friday. We are nervous but trust in our doctors who tell us the risk rate for miscarriage is 1 in 500 (now vs. the 1 in 200 statistic that was from years ago). 

My husband and I just feel like it is very important for us to know in order to be able to prepare for caring for a special needs child. 

We are confident all will go smoothly.


----------



## vermeil

hello Khedigio!

Our results came back as 1:117 so we decided to go ahead with the amnio. It`s tomorrow morning; I`m very nervous of course, took today off so I can relax. We`re going to a hospital that do a lot of amnios so the risk is lower. I`m sure everything will be fine. I`ll be thinking of you friday Khedigio! *hugs*


----------



## khegidio

vermeil said:


> hello Khedigio!
> 
> Our results came back as 1:117 so we decided to go ahead with the amnio. It`s tomorrow morning; I`m very nervous of course, took today off so I can relax. We`re going to a hospital that do a lot of amnios so the risk is lower. I`m sure everything will be fine. I`ll be thinking of you friday Khedigio! *hugs*

Best of luck to you.... like you said I'm sure all will be well. Still - it's not easy to relax I'm sure. I know I am so nervous about it. Please let me know how it goes. Are you choosing to get the early results back too? Did you have that option?

Some good luck dust coming your way......
:dust:


----------



## vermeil

aww thank you! I`ll let you know how it went. *hugs*


----------



## vermeil

well! not much to report - after waiting two hours in those ridiculous gowns, freezing in the waiting room, I was told the doctor was in an emergency surgery, so they were rescheduling half the ladies, the ones earlier along. Since I was the only one without a sizable bump I was, err, bumped off to next Tuesday. All that waiting and stress for nothing! Ah well I`m sure the week will fly by. I did have a great ultrasound though and saw bubba sucking his/her thumb :)

With that said, I should add... I know two people with downs, a good friend`s sister, and a distant cousin`s son. Both have a mental age of about 5... Watching my frail cousin dress her 30 year old, 250 pound son, feed him and wash him.. watch my friend babysitting for long weekends of constant supervision... I definitely want the amnio. I`m still not sure what I would do if I got a positive. 

I`ll shut up now because I know I don`t fit in the original topic. Just wanted to wish all your great ladies the best in whatever decision you make, healthy pregnancies and amazing births.


----------



## khegidio

vermeil said:


> well! not much to report - after waiting two hours in those ridiculous gowns, freezing in the waiting room, I was told the doctor was in an emergency surgery, so they were rescheduling half the ladies, the ones earlier along. Since I was the only one without a sizable bump I was, err, bumped off to next Tuesday. All that waiting and stress for nothing! Ah well I`m sure the week will fly by. I did have a great ultrasound though and saw bubba sucking his/her thumb :)
> 
> With that said, I should add... I know two people with downs, a good friend`s sister, and a distant cousin`s son. Both have a mental age of about 5... Watching my frail cousin dress her 30 year old, 250 pound son, feed him and wash him.. watch my friend babysitting for long weekends of constant supervision... I definitely want the amnio. I`m still not sure what I would do if I got a positive.
> 
> I`ll shut up now because I know I don`t fit in the original topic. Just wanted to wish all your great ladies the best in whatever decision you make, healthy pregnancies and amazing births.

Sorry you had to get bumped. That has to be very frustrating. At least you got a great ultrasound. I cannot wait to see my little angel again. 

Well I guess it will be me reporting to you!! I will definitely let you know how things go on Friday during my test. I am very nervous still but very anxious to get it over with. I want to enjoy my pregancy. I will talk to you soon. 

Hey thanks for making me your bump buddy! Not sure how I even do that. I'll figure it out. 

:flower:


----------



## midori1999

vermeil said:


> With that said, I should add... I know two people with downs, a good friend`s sister, and a distant cousin`s son. Both have a mental age of about 5... Watching my frail cousin dress her 30 year old, 250 pound son, feed him and wash him.. watch my friend babysitting for long weekends of constant supervision... I definitely want the amnio. I`m still not sure what I would do if I got a positive.
> 
> .


The most intelligent people with Downs are actually more intelligent than some people without Downs. I know someone with Downs who runs their own business. 

Having a child with Downs is really completely different to seeing someone else's child with Downs. When it is someone else's child (and you havent' already got your own child with Downs) all you tend to see is the condition, and it make it all seem so very hard. When it is your own child, you see them first and foremost, the individual, and they just happen to have Downs Syndrome. 

I honestly would have felt the same way as you prior to having my son, but now, Downs really isn't a problem for me (and it certainly isn't for him!) and I would be just as happy to have another child with Downs as I would without. It does make me very sad when I hear of people terminating a pregnancy due to Downs. Of course, that is their choice, and I wouldn't deny them that, but I just can't help feeling that if they knew what I know now, they wouldn't do it.


----------



## khegidio

It is a personal choice for each individual. Personally, knowing my baby had Down's syndrome would not make me terminate my pregancy. It would however make me feel more comfortable in allowing me time to research and learn about the condition, as well as prepare myself for caring for a special needs child. I understand that there are different severities of Down's syndrome. 

This is our first child though and we just feel that its important for us to know what we will be facing.


----------



## midori1999

khegidio said:


> It is a personal choice for each individual. Personally, knowing my baby had Down's syndrome would not make me terminate my pregancy. It would however make me feel more comfortable in allowing me time to research and learn about the condition, as well as prepare myself for caring for a special needs child. *I understand that there are different severities of Down's syndrome. *
> This is our first child though and we just feel that its important for us to know what we will be facing.


oops, double post.


----------



## midori1999

khegidio said:


> It is a personal choice for each individual. Personally, knowing my baby had Down's syndrome would not make me terminate my pregancy. It would however make me feel more comfortable in allowing me time to research and learn about the condition, as well as prepare myself for caring for a special needs child. *I understand that there are different severities of Down's syndrome. *
> This is our first child though and we just feel that its important for us to know what we will be facing.


There aren't really, they either have it or they don't. There are different types of Downs, which is dependant on how the extra chromosome is present (Trisomy 21, where the extra chromosome is attached to the other no. 21 chromosomes, Translocation, where the extra chromosme is attached to a different numbered chromosome, and mosaicism, which is where only part of the extra chromosome is present). The type of Downs it is makes no difference to how the child is affected. 

Just like with any child, you don't know how intelligent they will be or quickly or slowly a child with Downs will develop until they start to grow up. 

It's a shame really that they don't giove out the vcorrect information to couple facing a decision and medical staff strongly encourage those carrying a baby with Downs to terminate. I guess int he same way they used to tell Mothers to leave their babies who had Downs in the hospital, or keep them shut away at home instead of sending them to school. Hopefully that i something that will also move forward. 

Sorry, not really what the thread was about, but thought the info might be helpful to some.


----------



## vermeil

Kherdigio - I`ll be thinking of you tomorrow!! I`ll send you positive thoughts, angels and what not. I`m sure everything will be fine *smile*

Midori1999 thank you for sharing your story with us; it certainly gives perspective to the whole (sensitive) topic. I really enjoyed reading your posts. Glad to hear your son is doing well!


----------



## midori1999

vermeil said:


> Kherdigio - I`ll be thinking of you tomorrow!! I`ll send you positive thoughts, angels and what not. I`m sure everything will be fine *smile*
> 
> Midori1999 thank you for sharing your story with us; it certainly gives perspective to the whole (sensitive) topic. I really enjoyed reading your posts. Glad to hear your son is doing well!

Thankyou, I hope it will help someone. 

Also, what you must remember about your cousin is that even 30 years ago, children with Downs Syndrome were not really sent to school or given learning opportunities. It certainly wouldn't have been the done thing to teach them sign language, for instance, so if they had limited or no speech, they wouldn't have been able to communicate at all. It was just assumed then that they were somehow substandard human beings and weren't able to learn. It was quite ususual for Mother's of children with Downs then to even take them home from hospital, most doctors encourages Mother's to leave them. In fact, when I had my son, only six years ago, I was given the option to leave him at the hospital. Purely as he had Downs, it seems ridiculous to me! 

I find with my son he actually knows and understands an awful lot. However, his inability to always communicate effectively (He does have some speech, but it is delayed) means that people who don't spend much time with him don't realise how much he actually knows. For example, the other day he wanted to watch his 'Peppa Pig' DVD, but I said no. I popped out of the room, and came back to find him turning on the DVD player, openin git, popping his DVD in, realising it was upside down, turning it over, closing the DVD player, pressing play, realising the first episode was the Christmas special, which he doesn't like and then fast forwarding to the next episode... :haha: Who'd have known?! He has never been shown how to use the DVD player, but obviously watched others and worked it out for himself... the little monkey! :cloud9:


----------



## khegidio

So good to hear. I certainly don't feel that children with Downs Syndrome are substandard. 

I know many here that hold jobs and seem to have fairly normal lives. 

Reporting in....We had our amnio this morning. The test seemed to go very well. We had a very detailed scan before, during, and after. The procedure hurt somewhat but definitely not unbearable. We saw the baby move the whole time and then they continued to monitor after the test to make sure all was well. I left a bit sore but overall happy that soon we would know for sure and be able to continue the pregnancy knowing exactly what's in our future. 

So we will get the early results back next wednesday, and the full results back in 2 weeks. The early results will include the sex - although we found out today!! YAY we are so excited to be having a little boy. The amnio results will confirm but the ultrasound technician is 99% sure. We have some pretty detailed pics. 

I will keep you posted as to what the results are. 

Vermeil.... when is your test? Next Tuesday?


----------



## vermeil

oooh khedigio that`s wonderful to hear! I`m so happy for you. I logged in tonight just to see how it went. Glad that it went smoothly and you got detailed scans. It`s reassuring that they do that. A little boy huh, congratulations! And yes I feel a bit better about next Tuesday now. Sorry you turned out to go first after all heh.

woo hoo! *cheers* :happydance:


----------



## khegidio

Vermeil - I know that you will be fine. Another thing I wanted to let you know. I was pretty sore the rest of the day. I also ended up calling the doctor later that evening because throughout the day I had noticed a very light dripping of clear fluid. I was told to call if I thought I was leaking any fluid - so I did. He told me to keep an eye on it and put a pad on. If the pad was wet after an hour, to call him back and that he would have me go to the hospital. I monotired it and the dripping seemed to stop. When I spoke withe the Dr. again he indicated that a little loss of fluid was normal because after all they were putting a puncture into the sac and it takes a few hours to heal itself (much like a puncture wound when taking blood). 

So he did tell me to not do anything the rest of the weekend and to keep an eye on myself.

I guess I am telling you this just so you feel comfortable calling if you feel anything out of the ordinary. Its better to be safe than sorry. 

You'll be in my thoughts and I will keep checking back in to see how things go. I will also keep you posted on the results.


----------



## khegidio

Update: My husband and I opted to get the early results (FISH test) as well as the detailed full results from our Amnio last Friday. The FISH test only tests for Trisomy 13, 18, and 21 (Downs Syndrome). They are accurate but the do not test for all chromosonal abnormalities like the full results do. But our insurance covers it and the results are returned in 24-48 hours. 

Since we were mainly at risk for Downs Syndrome, we decided to get the early results as well as the full results. 

I am happy to say that our FISH test results were returned today and they ar 100% normal. AND our baby was confirmed to be a little boy. 

So - we still have to wait for the full results in 2 weeks to determine any other chromosonal issues, but we are feeling fantastic right now. 

BACK ON CLOUD 9!! :cloud9:


----------



## kessutripp

khegidio - happy for you :hugs:

I'm quite sure if the quick result was fine, everything is fine :happydance:


----------



## vermeil

khegidio - that`s fabulous news! CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I had my amnio yesterday - it was nervewracking and stressful for me. But the procedure itself was almost a joke - I laid down, they disinfected my abdomen, I was getting ready for some numbing but poof - there was the needle on the scan, far from baby, taking fluid. Just like that! It was over in 5 minutes. Two doctors (one doing the echo, the gyno guiding the needle), two nurses. They carefully monitored heartrate, activity, etc. before and after. The doctors said they had a perfect window. They had to go through the placenta because it was in front (which worried me obviously) but they said it wasn`t a problem and didn`t cause complications. The liquid was clear = no blood vessels touched = good result. I went home and straight to bed, and today I`m working from home. But beyond some soreness and very mild cramping all seems good. 

Thank you for the warning about fluid - didn`t happen but it`s certainly good to know! Glad yours was fine too *hugs*

other info I found today while searching - amnio fluid is essentially concentrated baby pee :haha:


----------



## khegidio

I am so happy to see your post. I have been checking back here daily waiting to hear back on how your procedure went. I'm glad it went so smoothly and it seems like you had a great staff to make sure all went well. 

So how long will your wait be? Do they offer the FISH test (the early results) in Canada? We are still waiting for our full results which we should get next week. 

Are you going to find out the sex? Were they able to give you a guess from the scans?

Yay! You're done now. Hopefully nothing but pure pregancy bliss for you from here on out. 

Is this your first??


----------



## vermeil

aww I`m truly touched that you came to check! That`s really nice of you! *hugs*

The week should be 2, 3 weeks at most. They did offer the quick 3 day results - it`s not covered by public healthcare and I didn`t even think of checking if my work`s additional coverage would pay the 300$. In retrospect they probably would have, doh. Oh well. I don`t mind the wait. That`s the easy part for me ha.

I was actually worried for a day or so - my tummy felt sensitive, red and a bit warm. Until I finally remembered I`m super allergic to bandaids. This tiny bandaid the size of a penny had given me a big rash. I felt really silly for not figuring it out sooner :dohh:

We will be finding out the sex yes. I have a feeling it`s a girl - then again I was convinced it was a boy at the beginning *laughs* I asked the nurse but she was already shutting down the machine - she apologized profusely for not offering but I said it was fine - as I said I don`t mind the wait ;)

This is our first yes. Met the man of my dreams at 34 so I got into this baby making thing a bit later (turning 38 tomorrow !) but really I think we`ll have time for number two after this. I certainly feel young. People always assume I`m 10 years younger - no complaining here :haha:


----------



## khegidio

That's great. Its our first too. I'm in it kind of late in the game too. I turn 34 next month and my husband and I were married a little over two years ago. I really think it is better this way. People are living longer now so really we are both just right on time :)

I was convinced we were going to have a little girl too. So much that I was actually kind of shocked when the ultrasound technician told us she was 99% sure it was a boy. I didn't believe it for days. 

But we couldn't be happier. 

Good luck with the results. I know all will be well for you and the love of your life.


----------



## JASMAK

I have refused all testing. I am very Catholic, and also I have tried for four years for this one...it is meant to be and even if I did have an amnio and they told me baby was fine...I have a child with a dissability that would not show up on an amnio. Nothing is guaranteed, except that you will love your child no matter what...this I know from experience!


----------

